
F-35 hit with damning reports as Pentagon eyes full rate production - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28488/f-35-hit-with-cluster-bomb-of-damning-reports-as-dod-eyes-full-rate-production
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20169191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20169191),
which was posted earlier and is also the original report.

------
Rafuino
This is the actual report from Defense News. Why not link directly to it?

[https://www.defensenews.com/air/2019/06/12/the-pentagon-
is-b...](https://www.defensenews.com/air/2019/06/12/the-pentagon-is-battling-
the-clock-to-fix-serious-unreported-f-35-problems/)

~~~
malux85
Because there's like 674 ads on the linked page (if you're not running ad
blocker)

~~~
Rafuino
The article OP linked to has 24 trackers blocked by uBlock Origin, where the
original source has 8 trackers blocked. Either way, get an ad blocker, I
suppose, but we should read the original source wherever possible to support
the actual journalism

~~~
malux85
I have an ad blocker, I turned it off to see the predicted mess underneath.

And yes, 674 was an exaggeration, it's called hyperbole

~~~
randcraw
Using Perfect Web Browser on iPad (the best ad blocker I know for iOS), the
site blocks my access completely. So the number of web-malignancies on the
site may as well be infinite.

